# Staub von PC-Bauteilen entfernen, wie?



## Scorp (15. März 2009)

Einfache, dumme und gar nicht so extreme Frage:
Wie zum Henker bekommt man den lästigen Staub von Grafikkarte und Mainboard ohne entweder nur 5% des Staubs in die Luft zu wirbeln oder die Hardware zu beschädigen.
Druckluft? Staubsauger? Swiffer? n Eimer Wasser? Putzfrau?  
Hat/weiß jemand nen Geheimtip?
Denn der Staub nervt und sieht zum  aus


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. März 2009)

Ich würde die Komponenten ausbauen und einzelt mit geringen Luftdruck sauberblasen.
Also, am Kompressor das Druckmanometer runterfahren, bevor du anfängst.

Es gibt aber auch Druckluft in Dosen zu kaufen, wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## Maschine311 (15. März 2009)

Ums ausbauen kommste nicht drum rum wenn du es vernünftig machen willst. Ich habe hier so kleine Staubpinsel ungefähr Daumengröße, damit wedel ich die Sound und Graka, sowie alles andere auch immer sauber. Habe dann direkt daneben den laufenden Staubsauger liegen der das alles sofortschluckt. Mit Druckluft ist nur gut wenn du es einzelnt ausbaust und es dann in Garage oder ähnlichem machst, in der Wohnung ist es immer schlecht.


----------



## Scorp (15. März 2009)

ok, werd ich definitv mal probieren. Nur ich hab kein Kopmressor zur Hand, also dann wohl eher mit Staubpinsel (Haarpinsel?).


----------



## Thornscape (15. März 2009)

Ich kann auch bestätigen: Staubpinsel + Staubsauger funktioniert wunderbar. Und wenn du nicht alle Platinenrück- und Unterseiten klinischen rein haben willst, musst du auch nicht alles ausbauen. Das wäre meiner Meinung nach Overkill wegen dem bisschen Staub


----------



## leorphee (15. März 2009)

hab ich auch mit Kompressor gemacht, draußen ging sehr gut. ich habe noch nicht mal den Druck verringert, einfach 50 cm abstand und die Staubwolke kam aus dem PC, aber gleich 2-3°C weniger...


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. März 2009)

leorphee schrieb:


> hab ich auch mit Kompressor gemacht, draußen ging sehr gut. ich habe noch nicht mal den Druck verringert, einfach 50 cm abstand und die Staubwolke kam aus dem PC, aber gleich 2-3°C weniger...


 
Da musst du aber echt aufpassen, dass du nicht was "wegbläst". 
Ich hatte meinen ersten PC damals auch mit Druckluft saubergemacht und danach ging die Soundkarte nicht mehr. 
Seitdem nur noch mirt verringertem Druck.
Oder, wie gesagt, Druckluft aus der Dose.


----------



## leorphee (15. März 2009)

@quantenslipstream
ja das würde ich heute wahrscheinlich auch nicht mehr machen. Also sollte kein Tipp sein, Druck runterregeln!


----------

